
Show HN: Keysniffer – an academic functional Linux kernel mode keylogger - apjana
https://github.com/jarun/keysniffer
======
apjana
`keysniffer` is a Linux kernel module to grab keys pressed in the keyboard, or
a keylogger.

It's also an academic project for devs willing to learn Linux kernel module
programming, with extensive comments, checkpatch.pl scanned code, standards-
compliant Makefile and DKMS support.

`keysniffer` was initially written for the US keyboard (and conforming
laptops). By default it shows human-readable strings for the keys pressed.
Optionally, the keycode shift_mask pair can be printed in hex or decimal. You
can lookup the keycodes in `/usr/include/linux/input-event-codes.h`.

The keypress logs are recorded in debugfs as long as the module is loaded.

